# turkeyfoot



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Me and my 5 year old son went to north turkeyfoot creek today .We did good with alot of big crappies. 11 to 13 " we fished from 6:00 am to 3:00 pm got 23 big ones and lots of 6 to 8" fish.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Dude, it's so funny, I was just thinking of this place. I have never fished here before but wanted to try it out for crappie. I've done the pheasent hunts in the fall and thought it looked like a great place for crappie. 

Where do you seem to get into the fish at. I know where you park and where the bridge is at, do you go right or left of the bridge. Or maybe start there and keep moving till you find them? Also isn't there another creek that runs close to the road. I had to pluck a pheasant out of it before. I'm coming from Rossford, and it's a little drive for me to get there. So the faster I can find them the better. I have really never been to far over the bridge before, the pheasant seem to stay on the 24 side unless pushed over the creek.

I would really appreciate any info you could give me. I'll check in the morning before heading out. I'm going to try to get there early. Isn't there a bait shop right there on 24 also? Maybe get a few minnows and some advice there. Thanks.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Where's the creek at? Like what is the closest town? I have never even heard of the place.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

it's 520 am and I'm off to turkeyfoot. I'll post how I do. Can't fish all day but hope to bring home some slabs. 

Turkeyfoot is off of 24 past grand rapids and past a little town called Texas. It's on the left. Also a S. Turkeyfoot on other side, but limited access without a boat.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

dude why oh why would u post that creek on the internet.. ist not big enough for 500 boats!!!!! and now our good local hole is well gone, i went there a week ago in a 20' lund and there was at least 6 other boats there..... years past we would leave with good catchs now it gonna be all gone, u watch!!!! now its posted so we are screwed.. thanks again errrrrrrrrrrr----------------


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

you know another local thing is to keep only what u can eat or freeze for later !!!!!! with no limit and the fish that are there will end up being no fish in a year or two this post will be the death of our spot.. you and i both know that you can get 50-100 with no problem on a good day but why keep that many.....please only get dinner not a boat full!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

pjc600 said:


> dude why oh why would u post that creek on the internet.. ist not big enough for 500 boats!!!!! and now our good local hole is well gone, i went there a week ago in a 20' lund and there was at least 6 other boats there..... years past we would leave with good catchs now it gonna be all gone, u watch!!!! now its posted so we are screwed.. thanks again errrrrrrrrrrr----------------



I'm not sure about that being a secret spot, heck I have fished both, and duck hunted that area from time to time, and I live about 1hr 40 min. from there. I do understand yuor frustation though, there are some less sportsman likes out there, that will cleaner out. I have a term i like to use "Meat Hunters". That term describes a person who wants to fill the freezer with everthing they catch, weither it be a 5" fish or a 50" fish. They don't use common sense. They don't reason, that hey i just thru out 10 lbs of fish from last year, Let's go fill it up again. That is the mentality of a Meat Hunter.

What most people don't understand is how delicate a crappie population is, When you get "Meat Hunter" in a spot it will be over, possibly for years, sometimes never. 
Well i hope the turkeyfoot dosen't get hammered like that, cought and released a 16" er quite a few years ago. Don't get that way often, but it's a nice area.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

walleye guy - well said about meat hunters. I'm not against anyone keeping fish for a fish fry, but for some, it is overkil!! And I believe that they keep so many not just for a meal or two or ten, but they keep a trunk full for bragging rights. I would simply suggest that it takes a bigger man to know when to start throwing them back.

I have never fished your honeyhole...maybe someday, but probably not this year now.

I hope that people do use common sense...it makes no sense to me to keep 75 or 80 fish, only to have most of them end up with freezer burn and then chucked out!

Good luck to all, and remember to respect the outdoors that we have been blessed with!
zspook


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Well so much for your honey hole, I cleaned it out today.

Yea! right. I caught only 1 catfish. This place is no secret. Show up opening morning of upland game hunting. Looks like a pumpkin patch. Anyone with any sense could think, "hey, probably crappie come in here". Yes there where boats in the creek also. Other's fishing also. Didn't see anyone catch crap. But it was nice being out. 

I don't know if I was doing something wrong or what. Tried fishing up and down darn near to the river with no luck. I was surprised to see boats up in there. Can't believe you guys pull that many fish out of there. I can't believe people walk to the end of the creek to catch them either. The boat I seen went about half way up. Probably won't be going back for a while. I like to try new spots but feel I wasted a day when I could have went to another hole.

As far as meat hunters go, they are idiots. If I catch 10 crappie over 10 inches, I'm more than happy. I caught 60 plus fish a day last year and only kept 20 good ones. That made me thru winter.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

For one thing those creeks run into the maumee river so you could never fish them out.And it is no big secret that place is full of people all the time.I was just trying to halp people out .Is that what this site is for???????????????????????


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

so what should i give g.p.s. locations to all the sunk logs and sunk docks and the pine tree pile.............. or should i just say ya those crappie are up river past the dam there doing good on minnows, only lively ones will work. try to vary your deph of your bobber and good luck p. s. try the small creeks........... this sound much better and you keep the honey hole to the ones who know!!!!!!! and turkey foot is that way slow unless u know where to cast and how to set up remeber its 8-10 foot deep in the center


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

So unless you know all these sunk docks, pines, etc. Chances are u are not going to catch that many fish. Evidentally, u guys know the place well. I had no idea it's 8 - 10 foot deep in the middle. I was fishing way to shallow. If I go again, now I will know. 

And thanks ohiobuck for the post, yes this site does help people. Even without your post I was eventually going to try it out. So you did nothing wrong. I 'm glad u and your son had a great fishing trip yesterday. Maybe one day I'll pull some nice fish out of there. Your also right about the fishing out part. I fish a marina that is lets say, not off the beaten path. Some days u can fish up and down both sides and only catch 2 fish. Other times you can fish only 2 docks in the whole place and catch 50. If the fish are in there, there in there.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah I've never fished it but it's never been a secret. People have always posted about that area on this site since it opened, and on the one prior to this. The DNR fishing reports usually mentions it all spring as well. I've been told about it from tackleshops, fisherman, and other websites too. I definitely don't post about my honeyholes or GPS coordinates or the like but when it comes to general areas I'm more than happy to point people in the right direction and saying Turkeyfoot creek is pretty general. But yes, there are lots of lurkers compared to those sharing info so I do see your point. Just look at the number of views on the middle harbor thread (its a long thread but over 2000?)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiobuck, don't worry you did just fine. Some people think they own a certian spot but in reality it belongs to us all. To bad a few have to get upset because we try to help others. Don't let it bother you, just keep posting your information, that is what this site is about. If that spot was so "secret" there wouldn't be that many fishing it as others have posted. It's not THEIR spot it 's OUR spot!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here we go again.
a guy posts about taking his son fishing,and people feel the need to crap on his post with negativity and accuse him of committing the cardinal sin of actually mentioning a public water that he fished  
some folks need realize these waters are for OUR enjoyment,and not maintained strictly for them.
some don't like it,but i'll say it again.
if you can't respond to a harmless post pertaining to a general fishing report,or asking/giving legitimate info,without trashing the post with nonsense and giving people a hard time,then try something new.don't say anything  
that is not what this site is about,and personally,i get tired of reading it.

ohiobuck,thanks for sharing the report for the majority who appreciate it,and pay no mind to those who only want to complain about something just to hear themselves talk.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

lets just say it this way how much fun and what kind of fish are u gonna get when you pull in to find a boat on every hole and no one doing good because of all the presure on the fish. crappie are one of the most spooky fish, music on the boat, loud kids or lots of boats, force all the fish deep in the middle. and they will not bite till things settle down.im not saying i own it but why make a good spot bad let people learn like we had to thats all.. and yes i do have g.p.s. numbers for all the good spots there and these are not the only good spots just the ones where the big fish hang out. i put 9 years now of all my freinds christmas trees and 2 pine bushes i had in one spot and every year it gets better now i do all the work and pull up to find 2 boats sitting on my pile but the funny thing is they were fishing the other side not the pile ,lolololol...............just rember you over fish enything you screw everyone else......and if i see people doing this ill screw everyone and just meathunt for like a week and boom no fish maybe then people will quit coming if there not catching enything!!!!!respect simple respect thats all i ask and if there are respectfull people that are willing to work with others i will help or even take u with me and ill give my secrets just not to every tom dick and harry that has a computer!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think some people must have missed something.
or more like,they've blown it way out of proportion  
the guy mentioned the name of a body of water,and said he had a good day.
nowhere did i read into that,anything about any "secret spot" or that he fished the hole out.
i fully understand how some feel about particular areas,because i do too.but the fact is,we don't have the right to claim any public water for our own,and beat people down for merely fishing it or mentioning it.
if you put structure in a public waterway,it becomes public property.you have no further claim to it.and in fact,it's illegal to do so in most cases,without permission.and if i happen upon it,i will fish it in the same manner i fish my spots,which is ethically and considerately,and without any guff from anyone.just pull up your boat(not too close,lol) and join in,cause i don't usually mind sharing  
i may not like to see people overfishing or abusing(in my eyes)my spots,but if they are within the law,i can't do any more about it(legally)than you people.
my solution if you want your own private honey hole which nobody else has a right to fish without your permission,is to build your own lake.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't like getting involved in the heated threads but I guess I will chime in with my two cents. My response is in general and not anything personal towards the original author of this thread.

If it's small water- even if public- I don't think it should be posted. Just because something is public doesn't mean everyone knows about it- and more importantly just because it's public doesn't mean a spot can withstand the countless number of new anglers fishing a spot because of irresponsible posts.

I have some small waters in Sandusky County that I fish in Spring that yield Steelhead and Northern Pike. They are public- anyone think if I did posts saying where I got them there wouldn't be added pressure? Anyone think those spots would fish the same years to come after I did that?

I do feel like these sites are great for sharing info- give reports on major water, lakes, reservoirs, rivers, 'put and take' fishing experiences (trout stockings)... but as for small waters I think it's better to just do general postings. You can always be helpful but saying- fished a creek- used this or that pattern- had good success catching this species. It still is helpful and people can apply it to the places they fish or have thought about trying.

I also think many of us (including myself) get caught up thinking everyone that visits this site surely is an ethical angler.

Sorry for the rant and sorry if I offended anyone- all thoughts are just IMHO.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

coolwater, well put... i agree with him 100%, small waters should not be posted... heck in snadusky and huron counties i have over 15 private lakes and ponds that i fish, but i wont tell anybody where they are... 

Ryan


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I resepct anyones opinion on this but these creeks are fished bye hunderds of people and like i said thay run into the maumee river which feeds the creeks with fish.that you could never fish out.I have fished here for 15 years and it gets alot of people every year . I was not trying to make anyone mad or make a big fuss about it .I am kind of new to this site so i gess i have to be carefull on what i say.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

It sounds to me like pjc600 created the great fishing in this spot and deserves first and only rights to it. I'm glad I read this thread, the next time I see a family fishing over the trees I threw in the local pond I'm gonna let them have it. It's pure greed, that is all it is. I'm a meat hunter and fisherman by the way too. I have a freezer full of walleye and enjoy having lots of fish fries and sharing it with my neighbors who aren't as fortunate as I am to get a bunch of walleye or deer. Who cares? I buy my license the same as every one of you guys. When your talking about a big body of water like the Maumee your no way no how going to fish it out.Listen to your greedy selves whine about it.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

pjc600 said:


> just rember you over fish enything you screw everyone else......and if i see people doing this ill screw everyone and just meathunt for like a week and boom no fish maybe then people will quit coming if there not catching enything!!!!!
> 
> Hard to beleive you put in 9 yrs. learning the spot because from you're post i'd guess your no more than eight years old.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

misfit said:


> i think some people must have missed something.
> or more like,they've blown it way out of proportion
> the guy mentioned the name of a body of water,and said he had a good day.
> nowhere did i read into that,anything about any "secret spot" or that he fished the hole out.
> ...



The reason i think PJC is upset is because I asked where the creek was located. Ohiobuck told me and it all started. I never asked what part of the creek he was at, what lure he was fishing, etc. Sorry to start this but I didn't think I was doing anything wrong.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sorry to start this but I didn't think I was doing anything wrong.


 no apology needed from you either.nothing wrong with asking.
seems to me like the apologies are coming from the wrong people.


----------



## Biscuit (Apr 23, 2006)

I have been fishing Turkeyfoot for about 10 years now, and I have to admit I was a little upset to see the post on here too. It is one of my favorite spots and the "good spots" are limited. I am pretty sure that the average angler is'nt going to go down there and clean out the creek. It has taken me years to figure these fish out, and I still am yet to have a day where I catch 50 keepers. There are some good fish in there, but it is definitely hit and miss. I would'nt suggest this place to people that have never fished it before. There is a good chance they will get skunked, and then they probably won't be back anyway. I personally would like to see limits put on crappie maybe 30 fish per day and a minimum length. There is nothing that upsets me more than seeing people keep little 4-5 in. crappie. I saw a guy at the dam a couple years ago with a bucket full of baby's that were floating dead and I almost threw him in....what a waste!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I personally would like to see limits put on crappie maybe 30 fish per day and a minimum length


 now there's something i think almost all of us would agree on  
good point about learning the water.some people may hit a "new" spot after hearing about it,but many times they find things tougher than expected,and won't put forth the continued effort needed to be successful.they'll then give up on it.i've seen it happen many times and laces.they might try a time or two,but aren't going out of their way for long,if they don't get "results".i think many of us have done the same at least once


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would agree on site specifac regulations on crappie lengths. Hell, Delaware did it with great results. And a few others come to mind also. Makes me wonder when I go to Findlay #2 and see people with a bucket full of 10'WALLEYE AND 5"CRAPPIE. hOW MUch meat can you salvage?


----------



## Gary Lowry (Mar 19, 2006)

Evey year there is a open meeting in Findlay Ohio where the public can propose new rule changes. The Ohio DNR has always been to liberal on fish limits. If you want to have a site-specific regulation, it up to you guys. Its easy to do. Just type up a proposal and take it to the meeting. The meeting is normally at the beginnig of March. I think it's important that you do this or you will see our crappie fishing go down the tubes. A take all mentality while these crappies are gathering to spawn is stupid. I proposed a new rule for smallmouth bass for the Maumee River and I'm not sure if it's going to past. But if it dose'nt I will try again with more support behind me. My proposal was a 18'' size limit on smallies and one fish per day. Plus a closed season from January 1st thru June 23. Closed season does not mean you can't fish for them, just catch & release. If multiple persons propose a change for crappie fishing in the river, I'll bet it would past with no problem. The only way to protect the fishery is to take matters in your own hands. Complaining does nothing, only action will get results.


----------



## Gary Lowry (Mar 19, 2006)

You can fish out the Maumee River. Our Smallmouth population has crashed in three years due to meat hunters. The term meat hunters is sort of stupid because we all take fish to eat once in a while. But to take fish out wether you need them or not is not a good practice. As long you make sure none of your fish go to waste I guess its OK. But if we all had freezers full of fish and feed everybody and there neighbors there would'nt be any fish left. Our smallmouth are in trouble in the river and need to be released. If we have high water during their spawn we loose the entire spawn. There is not such a thing as a endless resource. If you want a lot of fish, take out all the flatheads you want. There should be a site-specific regulation for crappies on the river and I'll pripose one next year. I suggest you all do the same. A 10'' size limit and a daliy bag of 25-30?


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

I thank u gary  i talked with u about two weeks ago about upriver fishing and the one thing u said was thoes guys are so tight liped i dont know, and i just smiled :F ... i did very well that day but i was pissed to see 12 boats or so in this cut. we sat there and watched two boats roped together take like 60-150 fish in three hours with 3 people with a lot of small real small ones.. W O W i said what the hell so we said somthing to these guys come to find out they are "non nationals" non american no english no fishing licance or enything i askd in spanish and english.. the responce i got was we leave ??? i said ya go!!!!!! Enyway regulations are needed this is why i freaked out when i read this post..turkeyfoot is being fished out right now this year so u guys watch, the fishing the next few years will be poop!!! the last time the crappie ran like this was 5 years ago that should say somthing!!!!!!!


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Some of us enjoy flathead fishing as much as smallie fishing Gary. Some days I'd rather catch a 25+ lb fish. I think there fun and challenging to target, plus they are fricken beasts. Smallies are also a blast, and fun to target. It is probably true that the flatty is top predator in the river, but there are many other fish species that they target.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> If you want a lot of fish, take out all the flatheads you want.


 am i misreading,or are you advocating people doing to flatheads what you wouldn't want done to crappies,smallies and eyes?
what's the difference?none in my eyes.i don't fish for smallies much anymore,but fish for eyes and crappies,along with other species.i would like to see some sort of limits,protection,selective harvest etc for most all of them.
your statement reminds me of those "fanatics' who believe their personal favorite species are more important than any others,and as long as you're happy,to hell with what others might enjoy


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Fished TurkeyFoot north and south for the first time on Sunday. Got some small Slabs nothing worth keeping. I had a great time anyway. I will be back. How far back does the South trib go? I wonderd where to fish it?


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Normd i would like to help but dont you no that place is( TOPSECRET).


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Take all the Flatheads you want my @$$. Guess you don't make enough money selling catfish stuff for your liking.

See new Catfish regulations for this year.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Flathead catfish are not the reason for a decline in smallmouth. The fish coexist in almost every creek and river in the eastern US. The maumee is such a big river that even if everyone caught and kept the flatheads it still wouldn't impact the numbers all that much. It's similar to the people killing sheephead in the lake thinking they will eventually start catching less of them.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

What are you gonna do with a flathead... eat it? mount it? I don't get it... the only thing fun about them, is catching them. When my wife lets me mount a big flatty above our mantle, then I'll know, hell has officially frozen over! Catch them yes... eat them no. Sport fish, just like the smallmouth.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

Normd i would like to help but dont you no that place is( TOPSECRET).

    TOPSECRET TURKEY LOLOLOLOL----------

:B AS FAR AS THE FLAT HEADS GO CATCH THEM, AFTER U LEAVE WITH THEM GO TO DOWNTOWN TOLEDO OFF LAGRANGE, AND FIND THE FIRST BBQ SHOP ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD... THEY WILL BUY THEM FROM U!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i have done this many many times to pay for my gas for fishing...........


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Can I get any basic info on Turkeyfoot South? I want to hit it tomorrow?


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

ok today is my birthday so im in a good mood you need info call me ill be nice --- pm sent__________


----------



## Biscuit (Apr 23, 2006)

Ill be at turkeyfoot tomorrow morning bright and early. I'll be fishing out of a gray 15ft boat with a 50 horse johnson on the back. Also my boat has 2 catfish stickers on the back. If you see me stop and say hi and let me know who you are on here. Maybe we can help each other find the hotspots? pjc600, if your giving out info I would like some also. Where abouts are those christmas trees you dropped there? I promise Ill only keep a few. Thanks in advance. You can email me at [email protected].


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

*only because of this post i feel ok with it check your p.m.*

"I have been fishing Turkeyfoot for about 10 years now, and I have to admit I was a little upset to see the post on here too. It is one of my favorite spots and the "good spots" are limited. I am pretty sure that the average angler is'nt going to go down there and clean out the creek. It has taken me years to figure these fish out, and I still am yet to have a day where I catch 50 keepers. There are some good fish in there, but it is definitely hit and miss. I would'nt suggest this place to people that have never fished it before. There is a good chance they will get skunked, and then they probably won't be back anyway. I personally would like to see limits put on crappie maybe 30 fish per day and a minimum length. There is nothing that upsets me more than seeing people keep little 4-5 in. crappie. I saw a guy at the dam a couple years ago with a bucket full of baby's that were floating dead and I almost threw him in....what a waste!"


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

also how did you do normd------------

you said you would let me know


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Spent most of the day on the banks of TurkeyFoot. Walked away empty handed. Wow were there a lot of boats up and down the trib. That water was very churned up because of it. I did take a few dink bass. Needless to say I still had great time.


----------



## Biscuit (Apr 23, 2006)

I fished Turkeyfoot saturday and could'nt believe how many boats were out there. My buddy that was with me caught 2 crappie within the first 15 min. that we were there and then that was it for the crappie. The ones he caught were around 9 inches. We fished from 7:30 am til around 2. We caught a lot of baby bass and bluegill and around noon I managed to finally catch a big bass out of there. I was jigging for bluegill with a little tube tipped with a wax worm and it hit. I thought I had a huge crappie on but it was about a 3-4lb. bass. That was the only nice size fish I caught all day. Everyone else that was out was'nt catching much either which kind of made me happy they were'nt biting so maybe they won't be back. I have never seen that many boats down there. The wind was out of the east which may have had something to do with the lack of action? All I could think about all day is how people were giving pjc600 crap for being upset about the posts on here. pjc I am totally with you on not posting spots like turkeyfoot on here. It could really ruin a good spot. I got you PM and look forward to talking to you.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

well i would say i told u so but who would lissen.......I also went to turkey foot today from 4:00 till 11:00 pm and caught crappie catfish.. bass and a pike...kept the crappie cats and pike......like i said if you dont know the creek dont bother ,you have to know the honey holes----- going again at 6:00am tomarrow.... for thoes who have my # give me a call if going tomarrow


----------

